# Rate Crisick as a teenager



## Blackpill Scholar (Apr 15, 2019)

The one on the left.


----------



## adrianolm (Apr 16, 2019)

Either he looksmaxed hard or Hes a frauding faggot as claimed by many


----------



## elfmaxx (Apr 16, 2019)

I cringe at all his posts, dude is an autistic faggot.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 16, 2019)

*LIFEFUEL FOR ME

@Afrikancel @Nibba @Madness @Intel.Imperitive *


----------



## Tony (Apr 16, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> *LIFEFUEL FOR ME
> 
> @Afrikancel @Nibba @Madness @Intel.Imperitive *


t. toilet


----------



## mido the slayer (Apr 16, 2019)

He kinda look like me but I have better coloring and nose and also better harmony


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Apr 16, 2019)

Looks bloated as fuck, how old was he here?


----------



## Sean O'Aspie (Apr 16, 2019)

Dickcel/10


----------



## Jaded (Apr 16, 2019)

Lifefuel for teenagers. How old was he in this?


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 16, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> *LIFEFUEL FOR ME
> 
> @Afrikancel @Nibba @Madness @Intel.Imperitive *


Slow down, Jew! He mogs you. Facially anyways.


----------



## ZyzzReincarnate (Apr 16, 2019)

TRUE_CEL said:


> Slow down, Jew! He mogs you. Facially anyways.


lifefuel bc i can still develop a better face as i get older you low iq subcreature


----------



## Bengt (Apr 16, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> @Afrikancel


----------



## Autist (Apr 16, 2019)

Arceus actually mogs him


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Apr 16, 2019)

the magic of genes


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 16, 2019)

Bloated + asymmetrical eye area, at least on this photo.


----------



## TRUE_CEL (Apr 16, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> lifefuel bc i can still develop a better face as i get older you low iq subcreature


There's no gym for your abhorrent jewfro. I doubt you will mog Chris even as you grow older, you little teen.


----------



## future chadlite (Apr 16, 2019)

acrbrah mogs him at his current agem
THIS IS WHY HE HAS A COMPLEX AND HAS TO PROVE TO INCELS HE IS GL BECAUSE HE WAS UGLY ALL HIS LIFE


----------



## Deleted member 1106 (Apr 16, 2019)

I don't know who the guy on the right is but its ogre for him


----------



## androidcel (Apr 16, 2019)

there are 2 chads and 2 gigachads on this forum


CHAD #1: CHAD #2: GIGACHAD #1: GIGACHAD #2: I DON'T LIKE ANY OF THEM, BUT IT'S FACTS




lookism.net


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 16, 2019)

Looks like @HailToTheKing if i remember users correctly


----------



## Zeta ascended (Apr 16, 2019)

adrianolm said:


> Either he looksmaxed hard or Hes a frauding faggot as claimed by many


I think he looksmaxed hard or puberty blessed him.


chesscel said:


> I don't know who the guy on the right is but its ogre for him


That's the white version of me no joke


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Apr 16, 2019)

HereForReasons said:


> Looks like @HailToTheKing if i remember users correctly


No, not at all.......


----------



## HereForReasons (Apr 16, 2019)

Mujahid said:


> No, not at all.......



The ethnic dude right?


----------



## xz90 (Apr 16, 2019)

I hate him


----------



## TBOLT (Apr 16, 2019)

chesscel said:


> I don't know who the guy on the right is but its ogre for him



Especially his hair.


----------



## Deleted member 1139 (Apr 16, 2019)

HereForReasons said:


> The ethnic dude right?


@dotacel post his pic


----------



## Pex1992 (Apr 16, 2019)

Dark circles/10


----------



## Deleted member 470 (Apr 16, 2019)

Mujahid said:


> @dotacel post his pic


pale white = ethnic apparently? xd






also they look nothing alike


----------



## Deleted member 656 (Apr 16, 2019)

dotacel said:


> pale white = ethnic apparently? xd
> 
> View attachment 41591
> 
> ...


They do sort of look alike


----------



## Nibba (Apr 16, 2019)

Autist said:


> Arceus actually mogs him
> View attachment 41560


After months of my arguemtns with him I have come to see he has such great potential. I've talked to him recently on lookism anf the dude is hilarious


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> lifefuel bc i can still develop a better face as i get older you low iq subcreature


My face got way better since I was 17, I think it's pretty common. Should mog for real once I lose this face bloat over the next few weeks.


----------



## Nibba (Apr 16, 2019)

jefferson said:


> My face got way better since I was 17, I think it's pretty common. Should mog for real once I lose this face bloat over the next few weeks.


How to lose face bloat on roids?


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2019)

Nibba said:


> How to lose face bloat on roids?


Could do diuretics and a very clean diet with enough potassium but even then depending on the types of roids and doses you'll probably have some face bloat. I'm basically just coming off them (going to trt dose test). Then I'll go on low dose tren as soon as I can which doesn't bloat your face (assuming you control prolactin), it actually does the opposite.


----------



## Nibba (Apr 16, 2019)

jefferson said:


> Could do diuretics and a very clean diet with enough potassium but even then depending on the types of roids and doses you'll probably have some face bloat. I'm basically just coming off them (going to trt dose test). Then I'll go on low dose tren as soon as I can which doesn't bloat your face (assuming you control prolactin), it actually does the opposite.


Oh nice. So what do u do about fertility


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Oh nice. So what do u do about fertility


Not worried about that at all. Roids don't make you permanently infertile. Most people don't even become temporarily infertile on them. There's a few stories of people who can't have kids after using gear but I've never seen a case where someone was confirmed fertile before gear and lost it after. There's lot's of naturals walking around who are infertile and don't even know it yet.

Permanently damaging your natural testosterone on the other hand seems to be pretty easy. After BnC for two years or so it seems lots of guys never recover their natty test levels to where it was before. I've seen the same with tren cycles, a guy runs 3 or so test cycles and recovers fine then runs tren and never recovers his test after multiple pct attempts and then is forced onto trt for life.


----------



## Nibba (Apr 16, 2019)

R


jefferson said:


> Not worried about that at all. Roids don't make you permanently infertile. Most people don't even become temporarily infertile on them. There's a few stories of people who can't have kids after using gear but I've never seen a case where someone was confirmed fertile before gear and lost it after. There's lot's of naturals walking around who are infertile and don't even know it yet.
> 
> Permanently damaging your natural testosterone on the other hand seems to be pretty easy. After BnC for two years or so it seems lots of guys never recover their natty test levels to where it was before. I've seen the same with tren cycles, a guy runs 3 or so test cycles and recovers fine then runs tren and never recovers his test after multiple pct attempts and then is forced onto trt for life.


Damn r u gonna have to do trt for life then?


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2019)

Nibba said:


> R
> 
> Damn r u gonna have to do trt for life then?


I think I've been on for 3 months so far so I could come off now and I'd be fine. But I'm planning on staying on for much longer and using tren so yeah I probably will be on trt for life. Everything has a price.


----------



## Nibba (Apr 16, 2019)

jefferson said:


> I think I've been on for 3 months so far so I could come off now and I'd be fine. But I'm planning on staying on for much longer and using tren so yeah I probably will be on trt for life. Everything has a price.


Yeah. Seems like it honestly wouldn't even bad trt for life. Especially since ur engineer cel price will never ever be an issue


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Yeah. Seems like it honestly wouldn't even bad trt for life. Especially since ur engineer cel price will never ever be an issue


With homebrewing it's dirt cheap anyways. Plus I have test undecanoate so I only need one injection per month and if needed can inject a whole bunch and go 2.5-3 months or so.


----------



## Nibba (Apr 16, 2019)

jefferson said:


> With homebrewing it's dirt cheap anyways. Plus I have test undecanoate so I only need one injection per month and if needed can inject a whole bunch and go 2.5-3 months or so.


Fackin legit. Also lol at yr user tag ?


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Fackin legit. Also lol at yr user tag ?


That true though. I'm only on 150mg now. Like I said I'm dropping down to lose bloat and get ready for tren.

Or do you mean my sig?


----------



## Nibba (Apr 16, 2019)

jefferson said:


> That true though. I'm only on 150mg now. Like I said I'm dropping down to lose bloat and get ready for tren.
> 
> Or do you mean my sig?


Oh I see. That's barely above Natty achieveable level dose isn't it?


----------



## jefferson (Apr 16, 2019)

Nibba said:


> Oh I see. That's barely above Natty achieveable level dose isn't it?


yup


----------



## Madness (Apr 16, 2019)

ZyzzReincarnate said:


> *LIFEFUEL FOR ME
> 
> @Afrikancel @Nibba @Madness @Intel.Imperitive *


Same for me. Idk why I didn’t get a notification


----------



## SHARK (Apr 17, 2019)

The guy on the right probably roped


----------



## luksmax (Apr 17, 2019)

jefferson said:


> Permanently damaging your natural testosterone on the other hand seems to be pretty easy. After BnC for two years or so it seems lots of guys never recover their natty test levels to where it was before. I've seen the same with tren cycles, a guy runs 3 or so test cycles and recovers fine then runs tren and never recovers his test after multiple pct attempts and then is forced onto trt for life.


How to avoid that?


----------



## Nibba (Apr 17, 2019)

He looks like an insecure soyboy


----------



## jefferson (Apr 17, 2019)

luksmax said:


> How to avoid that?


Avoid 19 nors and keep cycles to 15 weeks max. Also taking hcg throughout your entire cycle helps alot. If you never stop taking hcg then you could probably bounce back fine even after years of being on tbh because the hcg keeps your balls running so they don't take the same oxidative damage they otherwise would.


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Apr 17, 2019)

Autist said:


> Arceus actually mogs him
> View attachment 41560



The only thing arceus can mog is a grasshopper with eyes like those


----------



## Breezy876 (Apr 18, 2019)

Im sceptical anyone can look like that without photoshop/surgery. So unnatural looking


----------



## Eskimo (Apr 18, 2019)

mogged by dog


----------



## onnysk (Apr 22, 2020)

brutal


----------



## onnysk (Apr 24, 2020)

tyson


----------



## Deleted member 3043 (Apr 24, 2020)

dotacel said:


> pale white = ethnic apparently? xd
> 
> View attachment 41591
> 
> ...


ugly philtrum tbh


----------



## medialcanthuscel (Apr 24, 2020)

Jaded said:


> Lifefuel for teenagers. How old was he in this?


You won't become Better looking than how you are now. If anything, your looks will fade. Stop coping.


----------

